# Tesco uses pictures of beef cattle in milk advert



## expatinasia (Mar 20, 2014)

Tesco uses pictures of beef cattle in milk advert

The details are important. 

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-26650621

I am sure many can understand how this came about, but still.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Mar 20, 2014)

"That shows how out of touch they are and what they think of dairy farmers."

Crikey 

No it means that the advertisement graphic department incorrectly used the wrong stock picture for the advert.

Not everything has a sinister meaning.


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 20, 2014)

expatinasia said:


> Tesco uses pictures of beef cattle in milk advert
> 
> The details are important.
> 
> ...



There's a simple reason for this: Tesco have screwed over the dairy industry to such an extent there just ain't any dairy cows left to photograph. 

I have a friend who works in a fresh produce industry where about 90% of the sales are through the big four and their prices are down to what they were receiving 30 years ago. Needless to say that guy is still using a 20D


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 22, 2014)

really? people actually took time out of their lives to bother about that?

chalk up another reason I loath social networking more than anything else on the planet. :


----------



## expatinasia (Mar 22, 2014)

You never know this could just have been a clever marketing ploy by Tesco. 

I can just imagine the VP of Marketing saying something like, "Stick the wrong cow in our posters and let's see how much media coverage our new milk promotion gets! Best of all it is all free!"


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi expatinasia.
I think this explanation is as likely if not more so than any other, no advertising better than free advertising! 

Cheers Graham.




expatinasia said:


> You never know this could just have been a clever marketing ploy by Tesco.
> 
> I can just imagine the VP of Marketing saying something like, "Stick the wrong cow in our posters and let's see how much media coverage our new milk promotion gets! Best of all it is all free!"


----------



## thepancakeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Next thing you know, they're going to be using actors instead of real people in commercials...

:


----------

